# java moss is flaking... need help!



## cobrakid (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi,

I just started to plant my aquarium. I breed guppies & they keep getting eaten so I put java moss in the tank for them. The plant keeps flaking & it was doing that when I bought it. I was wondering if it needed more light, CO2supply (I don't use anything on the plant at the moment.), or fertilizer can you tell me whats wrong with it?? 



:rock::drinkers: [smilie=c: [smilie=c:


----------



## cobrakid (Dec 20, 2005)

oops... sorry I put this in the wrong section (hee hee lol) is there a way I can move it?


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Moved. 

As for your question, I don't understand what you mean by flaking. Java moss does not really require a Co2 source nor much lighting. If you have fish in the tank there should be enough nutrients for it to survive. I assume you mean that it is splitting up and there are littl epieces all over the place? That is fairly common and it is how the plant propogates itself and tries to take over an area. In nature this is a very good way of continuing the species, in the aquarium moss can be annoying fo rthis reason as it ends up everywhere

Can you describe you problem more or maybe post photo?

Welcome to APC!


----------



## cobrakid (Dec 20, 2005)

ok good. it is just losing little pieces. I thought that meant it was dying


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Java moss will turn brown when it dies. But that doesn't mean it won't bounce back. It also takes an adjustment period sometime and breaks off a little when first introduced to the tank. But if you give it some lighting it'll spread in no time.

-John N.


----------



## pretzelb (Nov 13, 2005)

John N. said:


> Java moss will turn brown when it dies. But that doesn't mean it won't bounce back. It also takes an adjustment period sometime and breaks off a little when first introduced to the tank. But if you give it some lighting it'll spread in no time.
> 
> -John N.


I've noticed some pieces of my java moss turning brown after it's been in a tank for a while. Should I worry about a few strands dieing here and there or maybe start to look at it as a problem? Not sure what could be a problem for java moss beyond maybe too much light?


----------



## cobrakid (Dec 20, 2005)

pretzelb's problem is happening to me a little to.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

When I first stuck Java Moss into my tank, nearly the half of 1 cup of moss turned brown. After about three weeks, I realized that these brown strands were not going to turn back to green, so I pruned back the dead parts. As soon as I did that, the moss kicked in to high gear and sprouted new strands and looked very healthy.

I would cut back the brown parts. As long as you have some green strands left over, the moss will grow back quickly. My moss is under about 2.5 wpg with DIY co2 and some ferts when I remember them. 

65w over a 29 gallon shouldn't be too much for the moss. Depending on the conditions where you're moss originated from, the moss could just be experiencing an adjustment shock. Adding co2, and ferts only helps plants including java. So if you can, supplement your tank with nutrients.

-John N.


----------



## cobrakid (Dec 20, 2005)

what kind of fertilizer should I use? ( I'm new to any brands of aquarium fertilizers, CO2, etc.)


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

What size is your tank? How much light in terms of Watts per Gallon (wpg)?

If it's a small nano 1-5 gallon, then Flourish Excel is good for co2 or you can use DIY Co2. DIY or pressurized co2 for 10-30 gallons. Pressurized only for 30+ gallons. DIY CO2 is made with yeast recipes. A hagen nutrafin ladder from drsfostersmith.com is great at diffusing the co2.

Water Column Ferts: Seachem Line of flourish is good. But if you want to go cheap, go with gregwatson.com. Purchase 1lb of macro elements N,P, and K and trace elements of plantex csm+b.

If you need more specifics, mention your tank specs and things you needed clarified.

-John N.


----------



## Tankman (Feb 19, 2006)

John N. said:


> What size is your tank? How much light in terms of Watts per Gallon (wpg)?
> 
> If it's a small nano 1-5 gallon, then Flourish Excel is good for co2 or you can use DIY Co2. DIY or pressurized co2 for 10-30 gallons. Pressurized only for 30+ gallons. DIY CO2 is made with yeast recipes. A hagen nutrafin ladder from drsfostersmith.com is great at diffusing the co2.
> 
> ...


My Java moss actually died on me. I thought it was an "easy" plant but I think my Siamese Algae Eaters ate it up - seen them nibbling at it many times... I have a gd supply of CO2 and regularly add my ferts too...


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Ah sorry to here about that Tank man. Ya everytime I have a recovering plant, I try to put it in a tank where they fish won't mess with it. 

How are your other plants doing with the new supply of co2 and ferts?

-John N.


----------

